# On the Turandot



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

slyfox51 said:


> I just checked online and the vessel left the English Channel 2 days ago but can't find anything more recent. I imagine it will just miss Sandy since it probably not even halfway across the Atlantic by now.


Hopefully, but there is some uncertainty. It is due into Halifax on the 30th, then into NY on the 1st.

Sandy is supposed to make landfall around the 31st, and head north. There's pretty much no way the Turandot won't be headed into it at some point. Hopefully just the tail end.


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, it could get a little interesting


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

So I probaby shouldnt post this video then  Those poor bmws.

http://www.youtube.com/embed/t7EqGzO_qsc


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

I would rather have mine totalled like the cars in the video than just damaged and repaired. If that happens, we will just have to move this thread to the "BMW had to build me a new one".


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

Man, not good. But you've got to think these guys deal with this stuff, I'm sure they have a plan. Maybe they'll just stay up in Halifax for an extra day or two.


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

It feels petty to worry about a new car when you see images of what this storm is doing to so many, but I was curious if anyone has seen any updates.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

I haven't seen any recent updates but I started worrying more about my house than my new car once I started seeing the updated storm tracks. I live near Philly and we look to be right in the path of the eye 

I checked the tracking sites quickly and only saw this update from the other day:

The ship TURANDOT announced HALIFAX CANADA as its next destination via AIS.
The estimated time of arrival is 2012-10-30 07:00 UTC. This information was last updated on 2012-10-27 17:51 UTC.


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

It's difficult to comprehend what this storm could bring, our thoughts are or course first and foremost with everyone in it's path.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

Agree. Hope our cars are OK, but certainly wish more for the safety of all the folks in its path. It's sure getting nasty here outside of Philly now.


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Good news on both topics. We survived the storm fine at my house and per the link below, the ship is in Halifax as scheduled:

http://www.fleetmon.com/en/vessels/Turandot_32107


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

Great to hear that your house is safe.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

The Turandot pulled into the port at Halifax earlier today.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

Tutandot has departed from Halifax, so have to hope New York port is operational


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

GerWil said:


> Tutandot has departed from Halifax, so have to hope New York port is operational


And that NY VDC is still in one piece.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

It's on it's way. Will be in NY/NJ tomorrow.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Just posted this on f10.mpost

Latest update from BMW NA 

Jersey City Vehicle Distribution Center
***8226; These facilities are currently without power and will remain
closed, Wednesday, October 31. Utilities are working to restore
power, however, they are unable to determine when power will return
due to the widespread affects of the storm.
At least out cars safe and sound on the boat. Hopefully no cars at the VDC have suffered damage (as most cars are in a parking structure/garage only a few should have been exposed to the elements) .
Also the folks from the VDC have likely other things on their mind than our cars and I hope they and their families are safe ! we'll get our cars eventually and still have plenty time to drive them.

Metal can always be replaced.


----------



## Peteinnj (Aug 18, 2006)

jmh said:


> Just posted this on f10.mpost
> 
> Latest update from BMW NA
> 
> ...


Guys I live in downtown Jersey City and we were hit HARD by Sandy. Had 8 ft. of water surrounding my building during the storm. The power was just restored early this morning and I suspect that the VPC is still offline. I can actually see it in the distance from my 8th floor apartment. A nearby dock had 16 Fiskers go up in flames after being flooded out by Sandy.

Im glad that Turnadot is reaching port after the storm. Can't wait to get my car!


----------



## Remitt (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey all. My car is on the Turandot as well. Been trying to find more information, but this thread is the closest I've gotten. If I find anything new, I'll definitely post. Hopefully everything is ok with no damage to ship, crew, and cars. I don't even want to think about what's going on at the VDC itself. Lol.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

NJ has been replaced with Baltimore as port of entry. 
Assuming the cars will be processed at the VPC in Baltimore.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

jmh said:


> NJ has been replaced with Baltimore as port of entry.
> Assuming the cars will be processed at the VPC in Baltimore.


Good find! That's actually probably good news. Theres a DCSNet memo that says the VDC in ny is closed tomorrow too, I'm guessing probably for a while. Hopefully this will get us the cars sooner.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> Exactly...CIC systems still have the maps loaded.
> 
> Yes, but only the center console port takes the maps, and only the center console port can accept an iphone/ipod. You can't use both.


Sorry, but you are mistaken. I had my at the time iPhone 5 connected along with the NAV maps. Was not an issue, so not sure that you are referring to MY2013 5 series.:dunno:


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

miamiboyca said:


> Sorry, but you are mistaken. I had my at the time iPhone 5 connected along with the NAV maps. Was not an issue, so not sure that you are referring to MY2013 5 series.:dunno:


I am going off the experience of a good friend who was on ED with me in a 2013 M5, and also this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=645307&highlight=usb

Perhaps I'm missing something, I don't know.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> I am going off the experience of a good friend who was on ED with me in a 2013 M5, and also this thread:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=645307&highlight=usb
> 
> Perhaps I'm missing something, I don't know.


Well it has been a few weeks, but I distinctly remember having it connected.. now I am second guessing myself.... hmmmm


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

miamiboyca said:


> Well it has been a few weeks, but I distinctly remember having it connected.. now I am second guessing myself.... hmmmm


Maybe you had it streaming over bluetooth? That's what my friend did.

Either way, hopefully just a week or to until you can figure it out in person!


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

When I picked up at the Welt on the September 24th, I was fully expecting to have the Euro maps taking up the port in the center console. It was not, I asked the gentleman showing me around the car (2013 M3), about it and he said there had been a change and they no longer used the USB port for the Maps.

Perhaps it's NAV model specific?


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

The 2013 F10 M5 and F30 ActiveHybrid have the new NAV system which does not allow the loading of Euro maps into the system. 
The USB port is used to load the maps and therefore one can't use the port to connect the phone/iPod . You can either us BT streaming or the multi media cradle
As the new NAV system no longer has a USB port in the glove box you only have one port which during ED is occupied with the USB stick holding the euro maps


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

Just to confirm, although "Customs Release" is displayed on the WW tracking page, until there is a "1" in the column, it has not cleared customs - correct?

I see Customs Release and Liner Release on 11/7, but without the status quantity. 

At what point does the WW tracking end? Once the car gets to VDC?


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

miamiboyca said:


> USB stick that they plug into the USB port in the center console.


Sorry that my question about the hard drive got us off topic. Let's get back to where our cars are or are going.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

mlevack said:


> Just to confirm, although "Customs Release" is displayed on the WW tracking page, until there is a "1" in the column, it has not cleared customs - correct?
> 
> I see Customs Release and Liner Release on 11/7, but without the status quantity.
> 
> At what point does the WW tracking end? Once the car gets to VDC?


That was the consensus, but BMW have told a few of us that our cars have in fact cleared customs.


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

WW just updated my tracking with a new line "Delivered From" on 11/8 with the Status Quantity "1".

Neither "Liner Release" or "Customs Release" has a "1" in the Status Quantity.

For those of you a few days ahead, Im curious if this is in line with what you saw.


----------



## itsmeAnuj (Aug 26, 2012)

mlevack said:


> WW just updated my tracking with a new line "Delivered From" on 11/8 with the Status Quantity "1".
> 
> Neither "Liner Release" or "Customs Release" has a "1" in the Status Quantity.
> 
> For those of you a few days ahead, Im curious if this is in line with what you saw.


Happy to see your car one step closer to you! 

The snow yesterday must have slowed us down up north? My car was dropped off in Baltimore and still not showing a further update after liner release.

Okay okay, Have to get my mind off this. Back to work. Haha


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

mlevack said:


> WW just updated my tracking with a new line "Delivered From" on 11/8 with the Status Quantity "1".
> 
> Neither "Liner Release" or "Customs Release" has a "1" in the Status Quantity.
> 
> For those of you a few days ahead, Im curious if this is in line with what you saw.


You can send an email to BMW to find out what's the current status.

I checked mine this morning and it did not have the 'Delivered From', emailed ED dept and they said it hadn't cleared yet. Now I see the 'Delivered From' entry, i'm tempted to email them again to find out if that's the tell tale.


----------



## socc11girl (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am new to posting on this forum, but not new to researching everything on it!

I had a ED pick-up of my M3 back in September, and my car was also on the Turandot, with the port of discharge being Brunswick.

Mlevack - my car is showing the same status as yours right now on the WW page.

I know that the car will need to go through the VDC, but does anyone else know what other steps need to take place? Or, does it go straight from the VDC to my dealer? My dealer is great, but he doesn't do ED that often so it has been difficult to get exact details from him. You all know what it is like to be waiting for a car - we want exact details! 

I saw someone had mentioned to send an email for a more accurate status - which email were you recommending to send to? Is it [email protected]?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

Man, I'm starting to lose my mind here - no updates since it got off the boat. The dealership says the last thing they can see is that it got off the boat in Baltimore. This is killing me...


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

socc11girl said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to posting on this forum, but not new to researching everything on it!
> 
> I had a ED pick-up of my M3 back in September, and my car was also on the Turandot, with the port of discharge being Brunswick.
> 
> ...


Yes. It goes to dealer after VDC. If W&W states that your car has been released and also cleared Customs, BMW ED can give you additional information.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

dmurray14 said:


> Man, I'm starting to lose my mind here - no updates since it got off the boat. The dealership says the last thing they can see is that it got off the boat in Baltimore. This is killing me...


My email message from BMW ED, that had mentioned the car going to NJ, also said to contact them in a week. On Monday I will do that and just maybe will hear something definitive. I keep hoping that one of us will post that a vehicle has arrived at a dealer.


----------



## socc11girl (Oct 23, 2012)

GerWil said:


> Yes. It goes to dealer after VDC. If W&W states that your car has been released and also cleared Customs, BMW ED can give you additional information.


Great, thank you. I just emailed them now and will let you guys know if I get any good information.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

GerWil said:


> My email message from BMW ED, that had mentioned the car going to NJ, also said to contact them in a week. On Monday I will do that and just maybe will hear something definitive. I keep hoping that one of us will post that a vehicle has arrived at a dealer.


That would be nice. My CA has been giving us up to the minute updates on status, so I assume I will hear from her as soon as something changes on their system - which hopefully will be either when it's acknowledged at the VDC, or on its way. Although I wouldn't be too upset if they called and said it's sitting at the dealer 

I just called WW and gave them my bill of lading, they said that the vehicle has been fully released. So it is through customs, just not to the VDC yet it seems.

Edit 2: Aaaaand a friend in the same boat (literally) called the ED line and they said that his (on the same boat) has NOT cleared customs and is still in Baltimore waiting to be cleared before being trucked to NJ.


----------



## itsmeAnuj (Aug 26, 2012)

Just received this email reply, if it makes an difference my dealer is also in north nj:


Hello Mr. Xxx

Your vehicle is in the process of being moved from Baltimore to New Jersey. It has cleared U.S. Customs and Department of Agriculture. As soon as it arrives in New Jersey our BMW port colleagues will take a close look at your vehicle to ensure everything is in order.

Please feel free to check back with us in 1 week. 

Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions.

Thank you and best regards,
Simone

BMW Special Sales
1 800-932-0831


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

Standard BS form reply

I replied to that 3 days ago and haven't heard back (even though they indicate a 48 hour response time). The ED phone number is the way to go if you're jonesin' for info. I've been holding off calling it...


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

They probably get quite a few of these, so it makes sense for them to level set expectations with standard lingo.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

miamiboyca said:


> They probably get quite a few of these, so it makes sense for them to level set expectations with standard lingo.


Yeah, as anxious as I am I don't want to keep bothering these people - especially since I think the ED number we all have is someone in Special Sales that probably has a real job to do during the day.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> Yeah, as anxious as I am I don't want to keep bothering these people - especially since I think the ED number we all have is someone in Special Sales that probably has a real job to do during the day.


I think its a dedicated group but I am not sure.

Just remember absence makes the heart grow fonder. So the longer you wait, the better it will be... lol


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

Progress! My dealer just got confirmation on their system that it has arrived at the NJ VPC!


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

I am so unimpresed with the European Delivery group at BMW. I called yesterday and they basically refused to give me any information and told me to talk to my CA at the dealership. They tried to tell me that they had no information and no way of getting information. Even after talking to a supervisor. I was thoroughly disgusted.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

irianjim said:


> I am so unimpresed with the European Delivery group at BMW. I called yesterday and they basically refused to give me any information and told me to talk to my CA at the dealership. They tried to tell me that they had no information and no way of getting information. Even after talking to a supervisor. I was thoroughly disgusted.


That's weird, I've had the complete opposite experience. The woman I spoke to this morning was very helpful and polite, and explained the whole process including what happened as a result of Sandy. Maybe try them back.

I am willing to bet, however, that they use whatever system the dealership uses to get their information, as they really don't seem to have any more info than the dealer does.


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a hunch there are 2 ED numbers floating around.

One is just for dealers and the other for customers. I called the "dealer," number and was told not to use the number. After some persistence, i was provided the help I needed (changing my Welt pickup date).

Of course, I resorted to calling them because my dealer said they weren't getting back to him on my request change the date. I'll have to root around my email for the number I called to see if they match up.

So I agree with the poster who hasn't been happy with the ED department in this respect. I'm a customer and am entitled to accurate info re: my car. I haven't been informed my car has cleared customs. I haven't been informed why the car was shipped to NJ from Baltimore. I haven't been given an ETA other then an email that basicly said... "Don't bother us."

Now had I been privy to the info dmurray has been, I'd be satisfied. I need info not just because I'm anxious to receive the car, but because I am trying to coordinate the installation of mods, winter setup and a travel plans. A little bit if info goes a long way in situations similar to this.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

TheDeliverator said:


> I have a hunch there are 2 ED numbers floating around.
> 
> One is just for dealers and the other for customers. I called the "dealer," number and was told not to use the number. After some persistence, i was provided me the help I needed (changing my Welt pickup date).
> 
> ...


I think a lot of this comes down to having a great CA too - our CA has been really on the ball with keeping us informed of updates as they happen. It's my hunch that the dealers have access to the same info the BMW reps on the ED line are using, as they've both kind of said the same thing at the same time.

I'm sorry you guys have had a bad experience - I'll try to keep updating with the information I get as I get it. We did an ED of 3 cars and they are all showing the same information and process, so I assume my status will pretty much reflect everyone else's up until they are trucked out of the VDC (with the exception of any cars that are damaged).

We're almost there..


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> I think a lot of this comes down to having a great CA too - our CA has been really on the ball with keeping us informed of updates as they happen. It's my hunch that the dealers have access to the same info the BMW reps on the ED line are using, as they've both kind of said the same thing at the same time.
> 
> I'm sorry you guys have had a bad experience - I'll try to keep updating with the information I get as I get it. We did an ED of 3 cars and they are all showing the same information and process, so I assume my status will pretty much reflect everyone else's up until they are trucked out of the VDC (with the exception of any cars that are damaged).
> 
> We're almost there..


I shall continue to rely on you. Your efforts are much appreciated.

My post comes off as more angry then I actually am. I would\will do ED again at my earliest opportunity. My SA and I are going to meet up for a beer to help pass the time. I fully realize BMW is a huge corporation (and comes with the prerequisite beuracracies), and Sandy hasn't helped. Nothing to be done about it.

I believe at BMW ED, it boils down to the competence of the person you happen to speak with. Just like any human interaction.


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

dmurray...

Did you hit the Nurburgring on your ED? I chatted with a group of fellow ED'ers at The Ring who I believe had a total of Three cars...


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Looks like the first batch of cars from Baltimore has arrived at the NJ VDC and are being lined up for "inspection" . 
The other good news is there has been no damage to customer cars who'd been at the VDC during "Sandy" so hopefully there'll be only a slight backlog caused
by the days they'd been shutdown.
I understand folks being anxious to get their cars back (and so am I) but we should also be reasonable and not go totally over board as long as BMW is within the time table set for ED re-delivery.
Once the cars are back in our hands I am sure we all will forgot how agonizing the wait has been


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

TheDeliverator said:


> dmurray...
> 
> Did you hit the Nurburgring on your ED? I chatted with a group of fellow ED'ers at The Ring who I believe had a total of Three cars...


Sure did! Were you the one we met in the grass lot with the space gray m3?


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

jmh said:


> Looks like the first batch of cars from Baltimore has arrived at the NJ VDC and are being lined up for "inspection" .
> The other good news is there has been no damage to customer cars who'd been at the VDC during "Sandy" so hopefully there'll be only a slight backlog caused
> by the days they'd been shutdown.
> I understand folks being anxious to get their cars back (and so am I) but we should also be reasonable and not go totally over board as long as BMW is within the time table set for ED re-delivery.
> Once the cars are back in our hands I am sure we all will forgot how agonizing the wait has been


Agreed - although I don't think any of us are mad, just anxious. All things considered, they are doing very well despite the hurricane.


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> Sure did! Were you the one we met in the grass lot with the space gray m3?


Yessir!

Good times my man, good times.

At the risk of going off topic... How was the rest of your trip? Your couples group looked like everyone was having a blast. Last I saw, y'all were checking a fluid reservoir or some such under the hood. I ended up staying (partying), a few extra days in Munich for German Unification day.

Wish I would have bought that ring card you guys had with all those extra laps on it.

P.S. A motorcyclist died that Saturday at the track. Glad we made it out with our cars\lives intact. Still trying to decide if I should fix the Nurburgring Rash my ZCP wheels sustained.


----------



## socc11girl (Oct 23, 2012)

itsmeAnuj said:


> Just received this email reply, if it makes an difference my dealer is also in north nj:
> 
> Hello Mr. Xxx
> 
> ...


I received a response from Simone as well - she responded within 5 hours of me sending the email. It sounds similiar to yours, but maybe just a bit more specific as to the next steps since mine isn't going to NJ.

Hello Ms. xxx,

Your vehicle has cleared U.S. Customs and Department of Agriculture and was just moved to our BMW facility. It is currently waiting in line to be inspected and to have the Navigation System updated.

Please feel free to check back with us in a couple of days.

Thank you and best regards,

Simone 
BMW Special Sales
1 800-932-0831


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Just got an update from the dealer that my car is at VPC, yesterday morning it was yet to clear customs so it looks like the 'DELIVERED FROM' line is entered once the car has been through customs and is delivered to BMW (this would make sense if WW also acts as the customs broker) so now I hope the VPC has ZCP rims in stock to replace the one that I managed to mess up at a parking lot in France. 

Hoping to take redelivery around thanksgiving.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

TheDeliverator said:


> Yessir!
> 
> Good times my man, good times.
> 
> ...


Awesome! We ended up selling the ticket to Dale @ Rent4Ring, I am sure it was used up by the end of the day! Good times indeed.

We had a great time. I looked up the fluid leak online, and found the power steering reservoir overflows all the time on the track on e92 M3s....so, nothing to worry about luckily. We had a great trip and enjoyed Amsterdam, London, and Paris after the ring! Bet Munich was a blast - I kind of wish we had stayed for more Oktoberfest, but oh well - next time.

Sorry to hear about the motorcyclist - I think I read something about that on Dale's Bridge to Gantry blog - pretty sad. Just goes to show the ring is serious business.

I made a little video montage of our trip: 




Hope to catch you in the states, maybe at a track day! The Capitol BMWCCA group is great too - we hung out with the a bit at the Baltimore Grand Prix this year - definitely worth catching up with them too!

Dan


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi guys. I had received the same email response from the Euro Delivery folks about the car being moved to NJ. I emailed my CA to see if he had any updates and he responded earlier today with :

"They have a tentative delivery date to the dealership of 11/17/2012."

I am not sure what he did to obtain this information.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

permesso said:


> Hi guys. I had received the same email response from the Euro Delivery folks about the car being moved to NJ. I emailed my CA to see if he had any updates and he responded earlier today with :
> 
> "They have a tentative delivery date to the dealership of 11/17/2012."
> 
> I am not sure what he did to obtain this information.


My dealer has the same tentative delivery date. Based on past experience, so long as there aren't any issues with the car, we may get it sooner.


----------



## slyfox51 (Jun 14, 2012)

"The waiting is the hardest part" - Tom Petty

My CA told me 3 weeks ago that today would have been my delivery day, Thanks Sandy....


----------



## itsmeAnuj (Aug 26, 2012)

many of us will get our cars this week! Exciting!

Wonder who will be first? Haha


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

itsmeAnuj said:


> many of us will get our cars this week! Exciting!
> 
> Wonder who will be first? Haha


It looks like one of my 3 friends who did ED may get hers tomorrow! Hopefully the rest of ours are right behind!


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

For the few cars that are in Brunswick, GA it looks like we are still waiting to clear customs. Delivery in Baltimore occurred on 11/2 and they seemed to clear customs on thr 8th or 9th, correct? That appears to be on the 4 or 5 business day target. Brunswick delivered on 11/6, so I am hoping that we clear customs today and zip through VDC. With Thanksgiving next week, Im starting to think that we may not see our cars until the following week.

If anyone with a brunswick delivery has any updates, please let me know.


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

My car was also delivered to Brunswick. According to the tracking from WW, it had a liner release on the 8th. I received a note from my CA about 10 minutes ago saying that my car should be here in Oklahoma City at the dealership on the 14th, which implies that the car is being loaded for shipment today. However, one of my favorite expressions from years of working overseas is "Lo creo cuando lo veo", which is I will believe it when I see it. Here is hoping he is correct......


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

Great news. I still do not have a "1" in the liner or customs, but I have it under "delivered". What does your status show?


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine is the same. Maybe your CA can access the same info that mine did?


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got a message out to my dealer. Unfortunately for me, my CA transferred to a different dealership after our deal, so I don't think my replacement CA is that inspired to help out as I doubt he is getting any commission on the sale. Thanks for the info, I will let you know what they have to say.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

For what it's worth, my car is definitely at the VPC in NJ, but the Wallenius site still doesn't show a "1" under customs release, nor is there a "Delivered From" entry. Perhaps their tracking isn't so accurate...


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

dmurray14 said:


> For what it's worth, my car is definitely at the VPC in NJ, but the Wallenius site still doesn't show a "1" under customs release, nor is there a "Delivered From" entry. Perhaps their tracking isn't so accurate...


Yup. It seems most of the cars shipped to Baltimore on the Turandot have made it to NJ and are lined up for final inspection . Looks like the WW site is not updated for all cars , the BMW NA site should say something like "Finishing Touches" ... now it hopefully will just be a matter or days (depending on work which needs to be done and queue due to the week long shutdown)


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

For what it is worth, the BMW site shows my car as "Finishing Touches", so I take that as a positive sign that it is at least showing movement. Now, do I believe it will be here on the 14th as my CA says? I wouldn't bet money on it. But it should be here relatively soon and I take it as a sign of progress.


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

Good luck, mlevack. 

You are a better man than I am. If my CA (or new CA) wasn't responsive after I spent the significant amount of cash on a 6 series, I'd be calling the sales manager pretty quickly and seeing what he could do. They owe you an answer.

My guess is your car is pretty close and you will probably see yours before I see mine, as you are in Charlotte. Lets hope we get our cars while there is still a bit of good top down weather....


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

The sales manager has responded to my inquire today, but with much different news. Even though we all seem to have the same information from WW, the sales manager is reporting different info to me. He is saying that it reached the port on the 8th (which we all know is not the case) and that it has not yet cleared customs. I sent an email to BMW ED as well, hopefully they can give me some good news.

I was doing fine thinking I still had a couple of more weeks, but with everyone reporting they were getting updates and shipment dates I guess I got a little excited. 

irianjim - I agree. Im not one to create a ruckus, but I have to admit that I have been disappointed with the lack of communication from my dealer after the sale. No one told me that my CA left, no one responded to emails that I sent to his email address - I had to go into the dealership and be told by the reception desk. 6 series or a used 1 series, they should have contacted me (IMHO) to let me know of a change. The sales manager has said he would work with me directly. He copies the new CA on all of our emails but I have yet to hear anything from the CA directly. If I was a sales rep for a client that just bought a 100k+ car, I would at least call him to say hello - maybe he might buy another one some day or refer a colleague. 

Ok, thanks for letting me rant, folks.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

FWIW I just checked my other car's record (ED in 2011) and it shows no '1' next to custom release. I've had that car for 11 mos now, so the 'DELIVERED FROM' may be the line that matters....



dmurray14 said:


> For what it's worth, my car is definitely at the VPC in NJ, but the Wallenius site still doesn't show a "1" under customs release, nor is there a "Delivered From" entry. Perhaps their tracking isn't so accurate...


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for the re-assuring news. It still baffles me that you can get real time tracking for a $10.00 package via UPS, but you have to play guessing games with multiple answers from various sources (WW, BMW, Dealership, etc) for a new car.


----------



## Peteinnj (Aug 18, 2006)

Just confirmed my car was shipped today to my dealership in NJ. Awesome.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

mlevack said:


> Thank you for the re-assuring news. It still baffles me that you can get real time tracking for a $10.00 package via UPS, but you have to play guessing games with multiple answers from various sources (WW, BMW, Dealership, etc) for a new car.


Its the Apple philosophy, not knowing helps the anticipation build... :rofl:


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

I just received an update from BMW ED (Simone):

"Our BMW port facility started to process your vehicle today. Please feel free to check back with me on Wednesday."

Am I safe to assume that she means that it has cleared customs and is at VDC?


----------



## Peteinnj (Aug 18, 2006)

Just confirmed with my CA, picking my car up tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## itsmeAnuj (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats Pete! Which dealer in NJ if you don't mind posting.

No word from my dealer yet!


----------



## Peteinnj (Aug 18, 2006)

itsmeAnuj said:


> Congrats Pete! Which dealer in NJ if you don't mind posting.
> 
> No word from my dealer yet!


Thanks, my car is destined for Tenafly BMW.


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

jmh said:


> Yep certainly some progress is being made
> My car just showed up on ITSA so someone in NJ must have run at least a short test ...


Ok, I give up. How did you get that report? From the dealership? Or is their a website I am missing


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

mlevack said:


> ok, i give up. How did you get that report? From the dealership? Or is their a website i am missing


+1


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

mlevack said:


> Ok, I give up. How did you get that report? From the dealership? Or is their a website I am missing


That's a dealer report, sorry guys.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Yep it's from the dealer network system. Just had my VIN pop up and we took the snapshot 
Closer then ever ....
Maybe I will be really lucky and it will ship this week


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

jmh said:


> Yep it's from the dealer network system. Just had my VIN pop up and we took the snapshot
> Closer then ever ....
> Maybe I will be really lucky and it will ship this week


OK - Ill bet - I say you'll have your car Friday 

Have you had them pull a DCS report? You should see where it is in the VPC!


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

We shall see ... the mountain of parts keeps growing ... I may have bought a second car in parts by the time the car gets redelivered from ED


----------



## Peteinnj (Aug 18, 2006)

She's back! Also, received my winter tires/wheels from Tire Rack in the mail today. All in all a great Tuesday.


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

As large of a program that this is for BMW, and with all the work they do on the front end to make it such a good experience, it's a shame that they cannot provide us with better information. We understand that you cannot dictate the time it will take to clear customs, but once it does, it should be very easy to have information regarding the vehicle available without having to call or email BMW ED, or wait for your CA to get around to checking it. If we hound them for information it makes us look like children, which IMHO is unfair. It would be nice if they would be more pro-active in this regard. They have the information in their systems, they should give it to us. These are cars that we have already paid for, so I believe we should be entitled to more information. 

That probably came off a bit angry (which I am not), to me it's just common sense. If would make their lives easier not having to "deal" with all of us pestering them so much.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

Peteinnj said:


> She's back! Also, received my winter tires/wheels from Tire Rack in the mail today. All in all a great Tuesday.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

It's here! Kind of...

I work about 1000ft from the dealership and saw the truck come in! My car was the last one on it. Talked to the driver and he couldn't believe it, he said it almost didn't make it on the truck but he said "come on man give me one more car!"

Hope they can get it processed today!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Sweet. Congrats guys... Enjoy the cars and don't disappear.


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Congrats ! Looks great !
Now I can't wait for mine


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

jmh said:


> Congrats ! Looks great !
> Now I can't wait for mine


I am sure it will be soon! The driver said the VPC is NUTS right now, they are going crazy trying to catch up. There were THIRTY cars delivered to my dealer just today!


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> It's here! Kind of...
> 
> I work about 1000ft from the dealership and saw the truck come in! My car was the last one on it. Talked to the driver and he couldn't believe it, he said it almost didn't make it on the truck but he said "come on man give me one more car!"
> 
> Hope they can get it processed today!


And they left your plates on. SWEET!


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats! And I love seeing that the plates are still on.......


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

I decided to give up on BMW ED and my dealership in regards to getting my updates so I contacted a friend that works at the MINI dealership next door. About 15 minutes after he got my VIN he was able to tell me that my car has been released to the trucking company and will be at the dealership on Thursday. The dealership is installing an Escort 9500ci radar detector and I am shipping the mirror to radar-mirror to get the display installed in the mirror, but I think I may still be able to have my car before Thanksgiving if they can pop the mirror off and get it shipped out ASAP. Fingers crossed 

And - congrats to all of you that are getting yours, vey excited that we are all getting them within a week of each other. Next time we should all go as a group and plan a European road rally


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> It's here! Kind of...
> 
> I work about 1000ft from the dealership and saw the truck come in!


haha

Did you sprint over to the dealer humming Chariots of Fire?

Good to see those plates.


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

mlevack said:


> ...The dealership is installing an Escort 9500ci radar detector and I am shipping the mirror to radar-mirror to get the display installed in the mirror...


I am planning the same install. Are you using Laser Jammers as well?


----------



## itsmeAnuj (Aug 26, 2012)

Congrats guys! I'm green with envy haha


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

TheDeliverator said:


> I am planning the same install. Are you using Laser Jammers as well?


Yes, I got the full package Escort Passport 9500ci with laser shifters. We are shipping the mirror to Scott at radar-mirror.com to install the display into the mirror. For an extra $50.00 they change it to red. For my money, the slickest radar installation I have seen. The dealership is doing the rest of the install.


----------



## slyfox51 (Jun 14, 2012)

slyfox51 said:


> Got a call from my CA that the car arrived at the dealership last Saturday , and no one told him it arrived. Hopefully I can pickup on Tuesday.
> 
> At least the Euro plates survived the trip.


It's finally home and it survived trip. I even got the rear rim replaced after hitting that curb in Paris. Life is good


----------



## permesso (Mar 25, 2006)

slyfox51 said:


> It's finally home and it survived trip. I even got the rear rim replaced after hitting that curb in Paris. Life is good


Looks great!


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

slyfox51 said:


> It's finally home and it survived trip. I even got the rear rim replaced after hitting that curb in Paris. Life is good


Mine is at dealer. They are obtaining plates today and I will drive off on Friday.
Too bad BMW can't design a wheel for low profile tires that does not get scratched every time car touches the curb.
Good luck with your car


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

slyfox51 said:


> It's finally home and it survived trip. I even got the rear rim replaced after hitting that curb in Paris. Life is good


Looks great! Glad you finally got it. I still got to wait another ten days.

Hope wife and baby are doing well.


----------



## irianjim (Jul 7, 2012)

First of all, thanks to all of you who supported me through this process. It is great to have the car at last. Thanks to all for the support.

Before I leave this thread I thought I would make one last check. Has EVERYONE got their cars? We don't want to leave anyone behind.......

Thanks, guys.


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, I havent but then again, I was not on the Turandot... rather on the Aida. But thanks to all you guys for the information. Enjoy your cars. 

I should have mine here in the next few weeks, just waiting to schedule PCD.


----------



## GerWil (Dec 18, 2006)

irianjim said:


> First of all, thanks to all of you who supported me through this process. It is great to have the car at last. Thanks to all for the support.
> 
> Before I leave this thread I thought I would make one last check. Has EVERYONE got their cars? We don't want to leave anyone behind.......
> 
> Thanks, guys.


I picked up my car last Friday. It probably spent an extra day at the VDC because driver side mirror glass had to be replaced. I was pleased because the front wheels had minor scrapes and they were replaced. It seems that BMW does that as a matter of course at the VDC. I drove 1,950 miles and the car, at the dealer, looked just as it did when it was spinning at the Welt.


----------



## Teleskier (Jun 30, 2012)

I have not received mine yet. Reportedly it is at the dealer, they were to run plates after the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## 1STBimmer (Sep 22, 2003)

I haven't received my car yet. Will be picking it up next Monday @PCD! Can hardly wait any longer! 

Probably will be the last one the bunch.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

Miss the camaraderie already - hope everyone is enjoying their cars in good health!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Finally scheduled for 12/14 pick up at PCD. 

This group has been a good one!


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> Miss the camaraderie already - hope everyone is enjoying their cars in good health!


Yessir!

Hope everyone has gotten their cars, excepting miamiboyca who is a bastard for doing PCD...

Put on color matched (IND), Kidneys, Side markers and Reflectors last night...

@dmurray Hit me up if you're plan on going out to any meets or just wanna go for a drive.

iPhone pics










Check out those bugs on the radiator!! A few monsters already dented a few of the fins!


----------



## miamiboyca (Jun 19, 2012)

Haha, you're not kidding! I am getting beat up for it everywhere... Lol

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=661347


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

Just checking in with my therapy group. I took my 650 back to the dealership on Thursday to get the radar detector installed, got it back Friday. I have been "testing" it all day today  I put about 200 miles on it, running some country roads and smaller highways south of Charlotte. While it's not quite the AB, Having the added protection made it easier to get to triple digits.

An unsolicited plug for Scott at Radar Mirror in Texas. He installed the escort display in the rear view mirror for me. I have to tell ya, it is the best location for a radar detector I have ever seen. It looks fantastic. He changed the LEDs to red to match the interior colors which also makes it easier to see with the top down. Ill post some photos soon. 

I hope everyone is enjoying their new toys as much as I am!


----------



## mlevack (Aug 10, 2012)

TheDeliverator said:


> Yessir!
> 
> Hope everyone has gotten their cars, excepting miamiboyca who is a bastard for doing PCD...
> 
> Put on color matched (IND), Kidneys, Side markers and Reflectors last night...


Looks Sharp


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

TheDeliverator said:


> Yessir!
> 
> Hope everyone has gotten their cars, excepting miamiboyca who is a bastard for doing PCD...
> 
> ...


Looking great! Love the color matched kidneys, looks perfect on your car!

I went with the Edition grills and gills, figured it matched the white & black theme on mine. Also did the BMW Performance cf splitters - happy with how they look. Just need the spoiler now!

I will definitely hit you up for a drive some time - do you go to any of the shows? MD is kind of a hike for me but I am down there ever so often. Let's just hope we keep getting weather like today!

Pic from the my office parking lot (still rocking the rear tag too!):









And its neighbor at the office (until my friend's F10 comes in - it is STILL sitting at the VPC!)


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

mlevack said:


> Just checking in with my therapy group. I took my 650 back to the dealership on Thursday to get the radar detector installed, got it back Friday. I have been "testing" it all day today  I put about 200 miles on it, running some country roads and smaller highways south of Charlotte. While it's not quite the AB, Having the added protection made it easier to get to triple digits.
> 
> An unsolicited plug for Scott at Radar Mirror in Texas. He installed the escort display in the rear view mirror for me. I have to tell ya, it is the best location for a radar detector I have ever seen. It looks fantastic. He changed the LEDs to red to match the interior colors which also makes it easier to see with the top down. Ill post some photos soon.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying their new toys as much as I am!


That's great... I really like the idea of the color matched LEDs in the mirror. I have my V1 suctioned next to the mirror and the red vs orange drives me nuts!

Sounds like a top notch install for a car well deserving of it!


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

dmurray14 said:


> Looking great! Love the color matched kidneys, looks perfect on your car!
> 
> I went with the Edition grills and gills, figured it matched the white & black theme on mine. Also did the BMW Performance cf splitters - happy with how they look. Just need the spoiler now!
> 
> I will definitely hit you up for a drive some time - do you go to any of the shows? MD is kind of a hike for me but I am down there ever so often. Let's just hope we keep getting weather like today!


I actually wanted the Edition grills... Purchased from a member at another forum and received the gloss black instead. Found a set of painted and figured I'd try them out. Your splitters look badass.

There is no way I would ever ask anyone to drive down to Maryland. That qualifies for cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

TheDeliverator said:


> I actually wanted the Edition grills... Purchased from a member at another forum and received the gloss black instead. Found a set of painted and figured I'd try them out. Your splitters look badass.
> 
> There is no way I would ever ask anyone to drive down to Maryland. That qualifies for cruel and unusual punishment.


Thanks!

Haha, I have to drive to Baltimore for a client here and there - man, do I hate that drive. But at least now I can do it a little more quickly


----------



## TheDeliverator (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been browsing the list of Nurburgring photographers at ringportal looking for pics of my car...

http://www.ringportal.nl/en/photography

@dmurray: I found a site that has a a few of you!

http://www.tourifotos.de/galerie/album=2012-09-30.html

I'm only down to the 3rd photographer on the list, so there may be more. Haven't found any of me yet.


----------



## dmurray14 (Jun 27, 2003)

TheDeliverator said:


> I've been browsing the list of Nurburgring photographers at ringportal looking for pics of my car...
> 
> http://www.ringportal.nl/en/photography
> 
> ...


Thanks! I actually bought a bunch from him last week. If you email him, he'll usually give you a deal if you want a couple!


----------

